# Coaster Brake Hub Skipping/Slipping Problem



## balloontirecruiser

I have a 26 inch boy's Colson blister tank which I enjoy very much which has begun to try my patience with a wierd problem. It's something that never used to happen, but is happening more and more frequently now and is very frustrating; it is even becoming dangerous. This bicycle has an odd unamrked coaster brake hub which has nice internals and is a quick stopper; however it has a skipping/slipping problem which is growing worse. When I boguht it, nothing had been lubricated in a long time so I figured a lubrication would do the bike some good. I took the coaster brake hub apart and lubricated it with "Pedros" bicycle grease, which worked rather nicely. Everything I lubricated  is silent and smooth. When I pedal along, there is no problem. When I stop and coast, then start pedalling again, the sprocket will turn unpurposefully two or three times and my speed decreases steadily. This happens no matter how fast I'm going, though the faster I go the worse it gets. Sometimes I will forget, and get caught by surprise; and I've almost fallen off several times due to this odd slipping problem. Any advice? Thanks.


----------



## Parker

Have you tried spraying wd-40 in the hub? that worked when my three speed turned into a two speed after some cleaning and greasing.


----------



## halfatruck

*Coaster Brake problem*

I don't know if it's the same problem I had with a late 50's Excel II coaster brake - but after I cleaned and regreased it I didn't tighten the axel/bearings correctly. After tightening correctly the brake and the hub worked correctly (no skipping).


----------



## balloontirecruiser

Hi guys, thanks for your replies. I haven't tried loosening the grease up a little, and I'm not sure about whether I tightened something incorrectly. I don't believe I did because this hub really doesn't go back together wrong- regardless, I'll check. Thanks a lot.


----------

